# AI Report - 12/30



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

We'll, it was P&S fest today at the beach in a June type of weather, just un-believable!!!

I got to RT50 bridge at 5:45am and started tossing BA's. It was basicaly a hookup on every other cast. By 6:30, my arm got tired reeeling up the dinks (really fun) so I headed to Harbor Tackle for bait. 

Got to the walkover at 7:00am and already there were *Andre *,*Jamaican Fisher*, and *French *(Great meeting you Jamaican, and French). 

*Crawfish *and his *brother *arrived about 8:30. *Fishbreath *arrived shortly after that, but he and his son ended near the start of the ORV area. Huntsman, called and decided to setup past the bullpen. I also heard *Lipyourown *set up next to FishBreath. So, I guess we covered the entire Island!!

Things got to a slow start before Crawfish landed a real nice fish at around 11:00am. Then by early afternoon, Fishbreath landed a nice one. 
By later afternoon, Huntsman decided to join us and just at dusk, that's when Crwfish and his brother started to tear up them blues. Also, word that Fishbreath also got another and Lipyourown also nailed one. I'm sure someone will post the pics of some nice fishes by Crawfish and Bro. 

I got nuttin but a skate!!! But had a GREAT time fishing with Teo and his brother, Andre, Jamaican Fisher, and French and meeting new folks (Jamaican Fisher, Fishbreath, and French)
.
Sorry for not being detailed, but I'd rather let them tell us!!

We (Crawfish & Bro, Fishbreath, Huntsman, and me) ,packed it in at 6:30, but Andre and Jamaican Fisher were still at it trying to land one. Man, I hope they have some good news to report cuz they're putting in some good efforts!!

So, folks don't put away your poles just yet. The chompers are still there and the larger stripers are being caught at a regular basis. Bear in mind, I'm not talking about any blitz, simply a possible nice keeper if you put in some effort.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks to Tunafish and Fishbreath for the invite to fish AI. This is my second time at AI and I had one to best day fishing in a little while. Tally for the day for my brother 1 dink rock, 2 in the 30s incher blues, me 1 33 inch rock and 2 blues, 1 at 34", would have been a citation. I had my PB w/ that 34" blue. It was def. a bluebird day and nice day to spend w/ friends of P&Sers. Guys, let's do it again... I'm feeling some good mojo.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

J/f and I fished until 7:30 pm *Nothing* But we still had a great time..Tuna thanks for the insight on AI 

Crawfish and his brother was on Fire !!!!!!!.....It was nice meeting Huntsman, French, Fishbreath and Bev from Harbor Tackle.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work Teo, tell ya bro I said congrats too.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Ai 12/29- 12/30*

This past Friday and Saturday was my first trip to AI. It turned out to be one of my most enjoyable fishing trips. I have heard so many wonderful things about that location and it is all true. I arrived on Friday evening around 5:00pm with Andre. We fished for about 3 hours and picked up a 25" dogfish and a small skate. We slept in André’s "Hotel Cherokee-Jeep" and headed to the walkover at around 5:30am, Saturday morning. I had pleasure of meeting fellow P&S members’ Tunafish, Crawfish & Brother, Fishbreath, Huntsman and French. These guys have a wealth of knowledge and it was rewarding talking to you all. The fishing was pretty slow for me but I did pickup a 25" dogfish and a 23" Rockfish. Congratulations to Crawfish & Brother, Fishbreath and Lipyourown for making great catches of the day.

PS: It was also great meeting Bev from Harbor Tackle


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Jamaican, Andre,

Just keep an eye out for the temps. I don't think it's over yet..


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats right it ain't over 'til its over 

That being said it takes persistence to score at AI especially if you are ORV challenged. I know I have logged 4-5 fishless trips since October before I got my 38.5 incher on Thursday. When I say fishless I do not mean skateless or sharkless  

My goodness there are a lot of sharks out there !


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Amen! I don't hear no fat lady singing yet. 

Congrats on the catches! 

Tuna, when's the next trip?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Anybody want to hit AI on New Years Day? I'm itching to get in on some of this action!


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

AI is a great place. Nice going guys CONGRATS to all!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Great meeting all you guys...I tell ya, what a great crew, lots of good fishermen, and Tuna is right, we pretty much had the island covered!!  

When we got to AI at 8:30am we met Crawfish, Hai, and Huntsman at Harbor Tackle. From there we hit the beach and already there were Andre ,Jamaican Fisher, and Tuna Fish. Sorry I missed ya French.

LittleFish and I ended near the start of the ORV area just as Tuna mentioned. We found a nice little honey hole. Lipyourown eventually set up next to us and from then on it was picture city. Crawfish, his brother and I kept sending pics of fish back and forth...how fun is that!! 

LittleFish got his first bluefish on Dad's conventional reel and had a fight on his hands. Lipyourown picked up a reeeel nice striper along with a dink and nice blue. All in all, a great day on the beach. We even tossed the football around. Great time!! You're right Teo, Great JU JU!!  

Enjoyed hanging with you guys!! Lets do it again soon.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishbreath said:


> ...
> Enjoyed hanging with you guys!! Lets do it again soon.


Hey guys ... the 10 day forecast is lookin' real schweeeet!!!!

Know what I mean Vern ?   

I hope Bev can get some more Bunker in!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*What a final outing of 06'*

What great weather, great fishing (for those of us w/ the JuJu) and great folks. 

Met Craw and Bro @ HT round 8ish and talked a bit when FB showed up. We headed out and I forgot ice and then off to the beach. Landed at the ole hole around 10ish to some reel cra-z water... Dirty out to about 200yds and coming in 45deg to the beach. Nothing held bottom... 8oz, 8oz sput, 10oz pyr.. 10oz tongue... loosing bait.. geezz what else... exactly.. nadda.. 

Called uncle around 3:30 and headed up to meet the gang... as I arrived CF saw FB landed anothere blue and before long Bro was bringing in a nice one... water was much clearer to the north side. 10mins past and Bro is bringing in a another... clearing his line he hooks into CF's line and they switch sides... Well you guessed it.. 5 mins or so wham.. CF gets a hook up w/ a nice fat 34.. man what a nice one.. 10mins or so later.. wham another fatty... Man those guys were in it.. So, I ask if I can come over to try to get some of that skunk off for the day... well you guessed it... I'm still soakin in tomato juice cuz I stink.. LOL...

A class act crew and you couldn't have asked for a better day. As Tuna said we had AI on LOCK... to bad the report did read all bringing in fish but when other folks are bringing em in it's just as grand. Nice to have met all.. Andre, Bro, Crawfish, Fishbreath and Jamaica. And even Rosebud had a great outing w/ his first keeper striper and nice blue. 

Again great day. 

Happy New Year to all, let's be safe out there and I can't wait until the 07' season starts... hmmm I can smell another outing in my future.. .LOL Tuna...


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I was there too.......*

 I fish in a spot that has not failed me yet. I luv it when the bait runner starts singing. I had three of those tunes yesterday with no keepers to show for it. The hits were a short rock, a massive skate and a shreded leader. The man next to me who was in my regular spot hit two 30+ blues in succesion. I did come home with a couple of ling.

It was a fantastic day. 

Hey B,
I had one of your drives home with four follows one up close viewing (I turned into a 7-11), and one full stop   I had the cruise control set on the speed limit all the way home. The stopped was a result of driving in the middle bridge lane . He told me I changed lanes erratically and was swerving side to side No ticket (duh) but he was curious as to whether I had points on my license?? Still couldn't spoil my memories of the fishing trip. The moon was so bright that you didn't need a light. The fog was scary. I was expecting a pirate at any moment.   

I'll be back...maybe NY day.


----------



## douglarmore (Apr 16, 2006)

*ai. sat*

big rad ihad the same problem you did. my spot where i have been scoring the last couple of weeks was taken  tried another spot caught the skunk  have to try again next week


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I am supposed to meet my cousin on HI this coming weekend but with the day we had on AI I might have to convince him to drive another 3+ hours to fish AI.

Course I got down to AI late around 3 PM. I had to wait at Harbor for 30 minutes for fresh bait to arrive and while I was waiting gave Fishbreath a call. He tells me he just got a big blue at the ORV ramp and Crawfish got 1 plus a nice rock 500yards north of him. 

Last week I drove 7 miles south on the beach and got nada, so I am glad I met Fishbreath close to the ramp. Fishbreath is the nicest guy you could meet and his son Nick was the neatest kid around (saw Nick catch a real big blue too).

I put 3 lines in and in 5 minutes caught a 30" inch blue. Went down to 2 lines and 30 minutes later got a nice 33" rockfish. I stayed until 8 PM and nothing else happened except skates and dogfish. Who needs HI? If it stays warm, I'm staying north this coming weekend. From what I can tell the only thing south (for me- I don't shark fish) would be the trout. Can you keep trout after the New Year? Thanks again Fishbreath, glad you steered me clear of Huntsman and the rest of guys likely to steal your sandwiches


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

J/F and Huntsman, when you guys have a chance, could you please send me the pictures.

Thanks in advance
Teo


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I am a little late with my share of the report. Da-gone that little breeze at the end of the afternoon, if I had known some blues would show up I might have stuck around a bit longer, at least long enough to take a pre-drive nap  

I started early and headed out of Fairfax around 11:30PM. I arrived at the Rt 50 bridge around 2:30 AM and parked at the Park and Ride (I would love to hear if it is ok to park closer, because that was not a fun walk with layers of clothes on). I went out on the northside of the bridge fishing a 2 oz leadhead jig with a 4 inch curly tail grub in "glow in the dark" color. I picked up a dink (16 inches) on my second cast, then went about 40 minutes without a strike. About 3 lightposts out, I picked up another dink and a 23 incher right under the bridge, then picked up two more dinks and a 25 incher under the "Hospital, 7 miles" sign. I hooked up with one fish that was approaching keeper size, but it got off. There was only one person on the bridge with me, and he had two keepers in his basket. At 5:30 I left the bridge (must have just missed Crawfish and Tunafish) and went to Wawa to get breakfast. Around 6:10AM Bev opened up Harbor Tackle and I picked up my menhaden, and was on the beach around 7:00AM.

Only had two strikes all day, lost a mid 20 incher in the wash and landed a 23 incher with a nice fat belly. Saw Crawfish get a nice fish and Jamaican fisher picked up a throwback striper. Sadly, I did not see any blues (which was my goal for the trip), but for December, it was a once in a lifetime day. There were kids on the beach in shorts and t-shirts running in the wash in DECEMBER! It was a pleasure to meet Tunafish, Andre, and Jamaican Fisherman, and it was nice to run into Crawfish again. I have almost exclusively been a pier jockey over the last couple of years, so it was a nice change of pace to get on the sand and actually catch something, and it was also very nice to engage a community of fishermen who were happy to share knowledge with someone as rusty as I am. I hope they will have me around to fish again in the future.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*C/f...*

where do you want me to send the pics? went to upload the other day and couldn't find my adapter... 




CrawFish said:


> J/F and Huntsman, when you guys have a chance, could you please send me the pictures.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Teo


----------



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

*Ai - 12/29/06*

Fished AI with 2 of my buddies about 10ish and left about 6ish. We didn't get a bite. We used salty, frozen bunker and clams. My buddy Arvell meet Jamaiican Fisher and Andre and gave them our left over salty. I didn't meet them personally I just came looking for my buddy as it was dark and I was ready to hit the road to get home. I was the one that yelled at you guys about the guy who brought the fishies. I hope you guys were able to get some fish. It was a good day for fishing but we could not find the fish. I chatted with a guy farther down the beach and he had two bait poles in the water and no fish either. I think I am done until the spring unfortunately. I wasted to much money on gas, bait and food and no fish, but it was fun not to be working. Later....


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Dag M...*

Glad I left when I did.. I believe all the fuzzies had folks pulled over when I came through. Freakin lightls a blaze from Sallyburry to the Bridge.. Man, glad I wasn't rid'n dirty up in that camp...


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*nuppey*

Thanks for the bait ... The party is at Spsp in 90 days ...stay warm


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the report guys. Me thinks I will have a go at it Wednesday. Hopefully land one of dem chompers.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Lipyourown said:


> I put 3 lines in and in 5 minutes caught a 30" inch blue. Went down to 2 lines and 30 minutes later got a nice 33" rockfish. I stayed until 8 PM and nothing else happened except skates and dogfish. Who needs HI? If it stays warm, I'm staying north this coming weekend. From what I can tell the only thing south (for me- I don't shark fish) would be the trout. Can you keep trout after the New Year? Thanks again Fishbreath, glad you steered me clear of Huntsman and the rest of guys likely to steal your sandwiches


Hey Matt, nice catching feesh with you! Thanks again for the assist after I tried to use my thumb for bait when slicing menhaden.  Appreciate the bandaid and electrical tape... 

This weekend could be another AI happening...


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I hate that I missed the blues. It looks like I am going to have to head back either Saturday or Sunday.

For those of you who fish Rt 50 bridge... how long do the dinks stay around?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

French said:


> I hate that I missed the blues. It looks like I am going to have to head back either Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> For those of you who fish Rt 50 bridge... how long do the dinks stay around?


They were there in force last weekend so they should still be there this weekend


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishbreath said:


> Hey Matt, nice catching feesh with you! Thanks again for the assist after I tried to use my thumb for bait when slicing menhaden.  Appreciate the bandaid and electrical tape...
> 
> This weekend could be another AI happening...


I believe I will be there on Sunday. I Wouldn't seeing what the sand at the ORV area looks like


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Sadly I left right before they showed up on Saturday. Although Tunafish told me that Fishbreath got one down in the ORV section, I did not see one caught all day. My only big blues have been on 30lb test on a Penn 113 pinrigging off the pier, so I would not mind seeing one going mach 4 in the surf.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

French and Cygnus, 

If I can get paroled again, I don't mind giving ya'll a lift from the walk-over to the ORV area. All depends on wifey. I'm definitely saving a seat for my buddy Hai if he wants to go though...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Milt ... when are you heading out? How many can you hold? I think I can only break free Sunday. Sat weather looks good though!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*We'll,*

I'm staking my spot on Teo & Hai's magic spot!!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Unless the waves are so big it's washing the P&S'ers off the beach, I'm going to be there with you guys this weekend. I hope the fish are still biting!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*I gotta go too*

Man I'm jumping in too ..... My first trip to AI ...... might even take a Vacation day Friday


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

BEV

We're gonna need a bigger boat .... I mean more bait


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I'll be down on Sunday too. Hope to meet some of you guys down there. 

Tuna, I'm confirmed. PM me your address so I can meet you. I think Fingers is coming too. Hope there's enough room left in your fishing-mobile!


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> J/F and Huntsman, when you guys have a chance, could you please send me the pictures.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Teo


Crawfish...I have the pictures you are asking for...please send me your email address.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

pm sent!! Thanks


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Teo..*

Pics sent.. having a problem w/ my system and can't upload properly to pns... will try again later...


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> pm sent!! Thanks


Your picture has been sent. Congrats again.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I did not get a chance to see Crawfish's beauty up close. Better post that photo quick


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Crawfish`s Rock*

French.. I sent the photo to Crawfish so that he can post it under his Gallery.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*pictures*

My first AI striper at 33"








My first big blue at 34"








My Bro's first big blue


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice pics crawfish... looks like your bro has the new saltiga rod... looks nice. 

woo... just noticed the new smileys... spam... yummm... :spam:


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Great Pics*

Great pics Crawfish...Congrats!!!opcorn: :fishing:


----------



## Sandy Meador (Nov 9, 2006)

*Nice*

Congrats on the nice fish guys! One of these days I'm gonna quit going south to HI and drive north to fish w/you guys at AI.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I have the blues...because I left too soon


----------

